
Show HN: Payment update page µservice for Stripe - fgribreau
https://github.com/FGRibreau/stripe-update-card
======
fgribreau
Hello

I just open-sourced a fully customizable payment update page micro-service for
Stripe . It has a small footprint (~8Mb of memory) and is already available as
a docker container, launch it and you are good to go !

I needed it for [https://image-charts.com/](https://image-charts.com/) and
[https://redsmin.com](https://redsmin.com) and I'm pretty sure it will help
someone else :) (instead of coding a solution from scratch)

